# FAO Matt Lusty....finally! Pic heavy



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well i finally got the card reader to get these pics off the amera so here they are. Thanks matt for letting us meet your gorgeous girl, if she ever needs a new home or even lookin after while you go on holiday give me a shout! :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats amazing, but, wht the hell isit, a baby bear?!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: Its a kinkajou 


Joe1507 said:


> Thats amazing, but, wht the hell isit, a baby bear?!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: Its a kinkajou


A pokemon? :mf_dribble:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Tops said:


> A pokemon? :mf_dribble:


Near enough!:lol2: Kinkajou! I choose you!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love Kinks, when I was 16 I was a Trainee zookeeper and one of my jobs was to care for the resident pair:flrt:
Great photos she is gorgeous :flrt: ( Cat and Ditta dont look to bad either:lol2


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pics are great, Lola looks amazing!  Your sooo lucky to meet her!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

That is the cutest thing i've seen in a long time ! :flrt:


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Really cuuuuuuuuuuuuute :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

cat...





im not jeaulouse




ditta...








nice shades (H) xx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well i finally got the card reader to get these pics off the amera so here they are. Thanks matt for letting us meet your gorgeous girl, if she ever needs a new home or even lookin after while you go on holiday give me a shout! :lol2::flrt:


mama paps :mf_dribble: u just had 2 show em off :lol2:

hes lovely is he fully grown, never seen one in real life n thought they were bigger than that???


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

She - lola i believe is full grown and mature!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i am very very jelous ive always wanted one !!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have those mugs... :lol2:

Lola is beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She certainly is:flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

The pics came out really well!:2thumb: She loves a cuddle. Many of you will know this :whistling2:

Nice to meet you two as well. Lola had a very long sleep after your meeting and didn't get out of bed until just gone 9pm!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> mama paps :mf_dribble: u just had 2 show em off :lol2:
> 
> hes lovely is he fully grown, never seen one in real life n thought they were bigger than that???


 
hey, next time i post a pic they wont be in a t shirt :lol2:


Matt Lusty said:


> The pics came out really well!:2thumb: She loves a cuddle. Many of you will know this :whistling2:
> 
> Nice to meet you two as well. Lola had a very long sleep after your meeting and didn't get out of bed until just gone 9pm!


 good to meet you too, hope to be down to see more lovelies when you sorted, if you'll have us again? :whistling2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> The pics came out really well!:2thumb: She loves a cuddle. Many of you will know this :whistling2:



:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

ha ha i want one


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Kinks have been on my wishlist for a while and this just shows why. I want to be able to devote at least a double bedroom to kinks though so will definately have to wait until I actually BUY a house in future. Then again, if skunks occupy all my time then it wouldn't be fair on the kinks. We'll see.

How many hours do you spend daily with Lola?


----------

